# Question about bears



## mdboatbum (Oct 22, 2018)

No, not planning on smoking any bears, but maybe smoking some food in their territory. 

Buddy and I are planning a weekend trip to Shenandoah this weekend and I’m told Yogi and Booboo and their friends are pretty active this time of year. 

I’ve read all the warnings about locking food in bear boxes or in your car, but can’t seem to find any info on smoking food. 

My main concern is I’ll end up smelling like a pulled pork sandwich and the bears might take a little nibble while I’m snoozing in my hammock.  I suppose I should take a shower before turning in, but I’m not sure of the availability of showers where we’ll be camping. 

Has anyone got any real world advice on smoking in bear country? Is it a bad idea? I was getting all my stuff ready and the wife looked at my camping hammock and said I’d basically be a taco for bears. I must admit it sorta got into my head.


----------



## dave schiller (Oct 22, 2018)

Since you raised the question, I suspect you have some concerns.  And probably rightly so.  I wouldn't do it.  Surely you can go two days without smoking.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 22, 2018)

I think we should bring in the expert... 

 Bearcarver


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 22, 2018)

Can't say I've smoked in bear country but I have spent a lot of time backpacking in it. My thought is: Is smoking much different than grilling except in the amount of time it takes and that we throw a chunk of aromatic wood in? Well, thousands of people grill and/or cook over campfires in Shenandoah every year and I haven't read the horror stories of the man eating bears. I doubt bears care about the difference in hickory/apple/cherry smoke vs. regular campfire smoke of which there are thousands too. Keep your site clean and your food locked up and away from your sleeping area. Probably wouldn't hurt to change clothes before bed ;)


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 23, 2018)

When your buddy goes to sleep just attach a pork chop to his sleeping bag, and remember you don't have to be the fastest runner when escaping a bear attack - just make sure your faster then your buddy(so tie his shoe laces together). On a serious note. If you see a bear in the area you can either let go a blast from an air horn or bark at it like a mad dog. This time of year they don't like confrontations. Both usually work for the bears around here.

Chris


----------



## bowdiddley (Oct 23, 2018)

I haven't done any smoking in bear country but I have done lots of camping and hunting in bear country. Bears can smell food from over 10 miles away if the wind is right. What I would recommend would be to pre-cook your meat and place in vac-packed bags. Keep what isn't being used in your car or a bear proof container suspended between two trees. When you use a bag of the meat place the empty bag in your fire and make sure it is in the coals. The thing to remember about bears is if they smell food they will come and find it and they are quite adapt at tearing things apart to get at the food. I'm hoping you are planning to carry a gun as it just isn't smart to sleep in bear country without protection. All of that said black bears aren't very aggressive unless you are between them and their young cubs or food. If one just happens by your camp banging a couple of pots together will normally run them off, those air horns work well also.


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks for all the insight guys! I guess I might forego bringing the mini along.

Thing is, these camping trips have always been a chance to do longer smokes which I don’t normally do at home. We live in an apartment and I have to go to a park to use the smoker. We’ve always camped in coastal areas, but my buddy wanted to go to the mountains this time. Judging by the weather reports it might be a moot point. Supposed to rain all weekend.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 23, 2018)

Lot of frighting info here. A course it is Halloween time to be frighten. But in all seriousness its better to be safe and follow the recommendations on keeping your food well stored. Enjoy your trip.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2018)

jaxgatorz said:


> I think we should bring in the expert...
> 
> Bearcarver




I would say the Best advice I read above are Post #5  and Post #6.

I will add that Black Bears are more afraid of humans than people realize.
I've been in Bear country much of my life, but only ever saw one Bear while I was on foot in a wooded Bear inhabited area, while Hunting or Fishing or Trapping or Camping. 
Also with the Super ability to smell food for miles, it doesn't have to be smoked for them to smell it, so I would keep it where they can't get it, like in the car trunk, and burn all wrappers.
Remember Black Bears can climb trees easily, so hanging food from a tree won't help much.

Bear


----------



## thecanadian (Oct 23, 2018)

As long as the smoker is attended to I wouldn't worry about black bears coming to bother you. However, you will want to hang it at least 10' when finished with it. Another tip: use clean hands when handling the rope. A few years back I was camping in the boundary waters  (N. Minnesota) where hanging food is a necessity. After a fruitful morning fishing trip we headed back to camp for a mid day shore lunch. I started cleaning the fish right away and my wife asked to get our food cooler down to grab a few items. I was not thinking and proceeded to untie it using my fish gut hands. While we were out on our afternoon paddle, a bear must have started licking/gnawing on the spot where I tied the rope to the tree and eventually broke the line. The bear then clawed through the latch on the cooler and ate all of our food. I was not a happy camper.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 23, 2018)

Not an expert on bears although I had to empty a few rounds at the ground when one of my kids left a bag of garbage with Chicken bones on the back deck, instead of putting it in the can in the garage. That bear got the hint and ran off.
 Just a wild ass guess, but you smell smoke and think of the pulled pork you will be eating. A bear likely smells smoke and thinks forest fire. Now when the smoker cools off, it smells more of pork fat than smoke.
I spoke to the area Ranger about the bear on my deck and he said, I need to keep garbage, my grill and smoker in the garage when not in use...JJ


----------



## ravenclan (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2018)

Bike Ride, Anyone???


----------



## SlickRockStones (Oct 23, 2018)

Dont pack sardines and saltines for a trail side lunch. Don’t ask how I know this.


----------



## BigTurtle (Oct 24, 2018)

They like stinky stuff. Sardines, smoked oysters and the like. They do not like dogs or loud bangs. I don't have a dog but loud bangs I can do. They will eat anything and can rip car windows out. I hear they love left over French fries.


----------



## BigTurtle (Oct 24, 2018)

This and others frequent my yard and driveway way up here above 3000 feet in elevation but I do live on a mountain named Bearwallow.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 25, 2018)

Some folks set up solar powered electric fences around their camps to deter bears... 
http://www.bearelectricfences.com/
https://www.fieldandstream.com/arti...on-tips/2010/06/why-you-should-pack-bear-fenc

*Udap BEF Bear Shock Electric Fence*
by Udap
$199.95 $ 199 95  _Prime_
Get it by Tomorrow, Oct 26
FREE Shipping on eligible orders
More Buying Choices
$169.95(9 used & new offers)


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 25, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Some folks set up solar powered electric fences around their camps to deter bears...
> http://www.bearelectricfences.com/
> https://www.fieldandstream.com/arti...on-tips/2010/06/why-you-should-pack-bear-fenc
> 
> ...




I can see that working beautifully. 

On me when I get up to take a leak in the middle of the night.


----------

